# Fishing the point



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I want to make a trip to the point and spend some time there surf fishing and shark fishing. I was hoping to get some info of when would be a good time. I'm not real concerned with the drum run because I catch those where I'm at and don't want to deal with the crowd. I was thinking maybe may or June or September to avoid the worst of the heat. Which time would you recommend to go to have some decent action and chances at big sharks. I've never been to the obx or point. Would I need a 4x4? How long is the walk from where I'd have to park? Could I set up and stay for a few days or would I get chased off the sand? I plan to fish for everything and will have the full assortment of fishing stuff; from cast nets, live bait tank, beach cart, bait rods, artificial rods,heavers, a kayak, big shark gear, a fold up canopy, tons of bait and probably a lot more. Any and all information is appreciated.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

seems like cold weather is when they catch a lot of sharks there


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2019)

Yep, early spring / late winter when the water starts to warm you can fish 24 hrs a day until May 1. Sharks usually seem to get there just before or as the first drum do. 

You will need a 4x4 with all that as most people do.

Check the NPS website for other information and searches on here will help also.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You can't camp on the beach. At least one person in your party has to be awake the whole time. 4wd is strongly recommended. Last April a group of us landed around 25 to 30 sharks during daylight hours. Smallest was 3'ish largest was 6'ish. Bait didn't sit long enough to go get a drink out the cooler before the reel was screaming. Had a few we never got to see. I lost one after over an hour that refused to come in past 300'. All on heavers with casted bait. I wouldn't bother attempting to yak bait its unnecessary and risky there. You want to target shark I would try to make it the first 2 weeks of April or the last week of November into early December.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

What about staying at the cape point camp ground, is it a long walk to get to the beach from there? Would I need a 4x4 to get to the camp ground? Is it to far to walk with a loaded beach cart from the camp? Also would I be better off fishing on the north side of the point, the actual tip of the point or south of the point? It looks like on satellite imagery that the Northside has a sand bar and the point has lots of Sandbars and the south side seems to be deeper water without out sand bars. Does the point usually have a lot of people in the end of April?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

40inchreds said:


> What about staying at the cape point camp ground, is it a long walk to get to the beach from there? Would I need a 4x4 to get to the camp ground? Is it to far to walk with a loaded beach cart from the camp? Also would I be better off fishing on the north side of the point, the actual tip of the point or south of the point? It looks like on satellite imagery that the Northside has a sand bar and the point has lots of Sandbars and the south side seems to be deeper water without out sand bars. Does the point usually have a lot of people in the end of April?


I've never stayed at the camp sites. Personally I wouldn't want to pull a cart that far.... if you have adolescent child motors on your cart have at it. Best I can figure it's little over a mile from 44 where you can park. I've never walked it, too much of a pain in the ass for me. It gets crowded there late April, if there is a drum bite it can get real crowded. Look up "cape point conga line etiquette" on this site. North or south.... depends on the wind and water temp.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

If you don want to deal with the crowds. Don’t go to the point! Just saying!


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Personally the crowds wouldn't bother me, it's just if I a drop a shark rig out it stays put for hours sometimes and if everyone's Congo lining, it's nearly guaranteed to cause a problem. If fishings better in that area i wouldn't mind having to fish a ways away from the main crowd.


----------



## sanjuanworm (Dec 20, 2012)

There's a lot of beaches other than 44 if you want to soak a bait for hours like you said. 
Completely unnecessary if you want to catch sharks to kayak out a chunk for hours...just throw a chunk of something bloody out with a heaver and it usually doesn't take long...or just say you are drum fishing and the sharks will find you. 
You don't want to try to drag all that crap from cape point campground to the point...but if you're staying at the campground, go to ramp45/hook. It's out of the back of the campground and is never crowded...and sharks live there.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Big baits make it so the little sharks can't get your bait. A black tip can try but it will give up. Bulls and tigers will eat it like candy. Sometimes when I'm solo if the sand isn't super thick I can tow one in each arm and have done it for about a half mile a few times and sometimes I will tow one a ways and then tow the other so neither leave my sight. But I can also take a lighter load if needed uf it's a tough walk. The bait tank would be empty until I got set up where I'm gonna fish. Most of the people I fish with hate towing stuff so I always do it anyways and I'm usually first one there or last to leave. I also be like the setup and break down process, I get my first line out and then it gives me stuff to do when the bite is slow.


----------



## Blueclaw (Nov 15, 2012)

Be aware that if you are going to be driving on the beach, you will need a beach permit for the vehicle. Do a search for Cape Hatteras National Seashore and beach driving permit. In all of their beach driving info there are regulations for what equipment you are required to have with you. The sand can get deep at the end of the Ramp 44 "driveway".

The point has had some changes very recently. If you are on Facebook, search for "Altitude12". He flies drone over the area and has lots of pics and video.

Regarding walking over at ramp 44, it it's probably a quarter mile (+) until you hit water. Then to the point is a bunch more. I'm not into walking very far so I can't gauge it, but I'll bet you would be tuckered out once there.

Regarding shark fishing, know nothing at all. Sorry. Best of luck


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

40inchreds said:


> Big baits make it so the little sharks can't get your bait. A black tip can try but it will give up. Bulls and tigers will eat it like candy. Sometimes when I'm solo if the sand isn't super thick I can tow one in each arm and have done it for about a half mile a few times and sometimes I will tow one a ways and then tow the other so neither leave my sight. But I can also take a lighter load if needed uf it's a tough walk. The bait tank would be empty until I got set up where I'm gonna fish. Most of the people I fish with hate towing stuff so I always do it anyways and I'm usually first one there or last to leave. I also be like the setup and break down process, I get my first line out and then it gives me stuff to do when the bite is slow.


I must remark that if I was towing your yak and beach cart in each hand from the 44 Ramp to the Point....likely somewhere between the ramp and the tip, they would discover my remains, this could even happen within 100 yards of the ramp with the load you haul Dead Garbo laying in a tire track, knowing how it is lots of folks would drive by a dead Garbo without even stopping....

There is a reason why Detroit invented 4 wheel drive, I need to to haul myself and my gear around.

The Sharks live near the Inlets and the Bull Sharks especially live near Hatteras Inlet, from May 1 thru Mid Oct you can be out on the beach all night but no vehicles between 9:00 PM and 6:00-7:00 AM (Depending on location of the ramp, the Turtle Patrol has to check the beaches before trucks can get on the beach). Both Oregon and Hatteras Inlet are a ways from the closest parking spot.

Tigers may be around but I never seem to get them to the beach on my 20 pound test so who knows?

Might be a lot commotion with families and kids if you set up Shark Rig near their play area, if you do it at dusk and through the night less problems and conflicts.

I think a couple of a million individual visitors come each year to the Cape Hatteras National Seashore, so there are always people around.

South of Cape Point is more Sharky than to the North, I would swim out a 500-600 yards out to sea in Kitty Hawk when I was young, I would not swim out beyond the bar within a mile of Cape Point in either direction, these days due to the Sand Bars. They say Sand Bars do not attack but try telling that to a nine foot Sand Bar at Dusk with you in deep water.....

Sharks are known to hit the yaks in the Point area...must mistake the yaks for 12 foot long orange Turtles I guess.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I've paddle into a school of blacktips/spinners and had one jump over the kayak and like three jumping around me. I use to use a little 8ft yak and you had like a ft of yak behind you and tilted back because of weight distribution and I'd get the feeling jaws was gonna eat me from the back. I was in a sinking yak once and had to swim it back about 300yds from off the sharkiest beach in my area and it sucked especially because I was covered in shark bait. Sometimes you get a hit the moment you drop the bait in and it makes you think they might of been following the kayak. I really want to go to the cape because it's a iconic fishing destination.


----------

